# Balmerino Abbey, Fife, Scotland, Feb 2009



## spacepunk (Feb 23, 2009)

Naughty Spacepunk leapt over the 'no entry' fence and had a good nosey about the old ruins of Balmerino Abbey. The structure inside is really sound so I don't know why they've fenced it off. Typical knob-hounds with nothing better to do than close down an old historic religous site the council say that they can't afford to upkeep and yet they can spend thousands on a 'staff incentive' night out or a new £100 million modern building for the greed-heads to sit in and drink expensive 'latte-mocha-wocha-choca-fuckau' beveridges.


----------



## Melvin Faust (Feb 23, 2009)

*closed off?*

This wonderful site was openly accessible to all when I was a young Dundee lad. That such a place is closed off now is very very sad indeed. I remember it as being a particularly peaceful and serene place. When you walked amongst the ruins you could understand just why the monks who founded the abbey chose the site. Lovely photographs SP, they bring back some haunting memories for me


----------



## RichardB (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it Balmerino Abbey that's supposed to have Scotland's oldest tree in the grounds?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2009)

Another nice find, SP. Some lovely details and it does look very peaceful there.  
I was going to ask what that scary-looking set of giant wooden dentures are, but I take it they are something to do with the props/shoring up?
Love your description of designer fake coffee!


----------



## Melvin Faust (Feb 24, 2009)

The old tree there is a 500 year old Spanish chestnut. There's info and a pic here
http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/balmerino/abbey/index.html
The yew at Fortingall is much older; not just the oldest tree in Scotland but possibly the oldest in Europe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortingall_Yew

Balmerino Abbey is under the care of the National Trust for Scotland. What are they wasting money on instead of looking after a place like this properly?


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 24, 2009)

There are also some rare yellow flowers in abundance beside the old tree which seemingly don't grow in such vast numbers anywhere else. Can't remember what they're called, 'actinites' or something.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2009)

Those flowers are unusual. I've just been looking through my wild flower books and can't find them, although they look like the ranunculus family (buttercup/celandine,etc), but the leaves and sepals are more like wood anemones.  Interesting!
That tree is fantastic.


----------



## Melvin Faust (Feb 24, 2009)

Is this the flower species?
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Trollius_laxus
If so you're spot on identifying it as a ranunculus


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2009)

Ooh, it looks very much like it, doesn't it. Cheers for that, Melvin. 
This thread's reminded me of a really good wild flower dictionary I'd like to get. Best get it ordered before I forget again!


----------



## Smellycat (Feb 25, 2009)

You make me laugh Foxylady....nice visit Spacepunk


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2009)

Smellycat said:


> You make me laugh Foxylady...



 Well, I'm glad I can put a smile on _someone's_ face!


----------



## kittykat (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh wow, these are just stunning! I love the flowers too, so yellow and beautiful. You captured them so well!


----------

